# Нужен ортопед-травматолог в Москве



## Jeka27 (12 Фев 2019)

Подскажите пожалуйста где найти  в Москве знающего своё дело ортопеда травматолога. Где найти хорошего специалиста? Спасибо.


----------



## горошек (12 Фев 2019)

А до Люберец не доедете? 
_*ШИПУЛИН Александр Александрович Ведущий ортопед-хирург Центра * *Леди плюс в Люберцах.*_


----------



## Jeka27 (13 Фев 2019)

@горошек, спасибо за ответ. Далеко очень, но попробую.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2019)

Хотите лечить импиджмент синдром?


----------



## Jeka27 (13 Фев 2019)

Возможно, если мне скажут и убедят что это импиджмент, ходил к 2ум ортопедам, один говорит это из за спины, (смотрел без снимков) просто пощупал, делал блокаду в спину, был временный эффект,  назначил лечение, дискус композитор + хондрогард, не помогло. 
Другой ортопед сказал что это импиджмент на 97% (смотрел снимки) но сказал что в позвоночнике не шарит, шарит только в суставах ) в общем не понятная ситуация, а Боль мне уже надоела ((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2019)

На снимке импиджмент


----------



## Jeka27 (13 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, вот поэтому ищу опытного, знающего эту проблему врача, чтоб точно поставил диагноз, хочу уже знать от куда эти мучительные боли.
Ну если это импиджмент, то тут только один выход это удаление нароста(


----------



## горошек (13 Фев 2019)

Jeka27 написал(а):


> @горошек, спасибо за ответ. Далеко очень, но попробую.


Думаю, он того стоит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2019)

Jeka27 написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, вот поэтому ищу опытного, знающего эту проблему врача, чтоб точно поставил диагноз, хочу уже знать от куда эти мучительные боли.
> Ну если это импиджмент, то тут только один выход это удаление нароста(


Никто не делает.


----------



## Jeka27 (13 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Никто не делает.


А что тогда ? Лфк чтоли? Мне ничего не помогает(
Из растяжек укреплений мышц и связок


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Фев 2019)

Недавно этот вопрос операции при импинджменте обсуждали на консилиуме. Общее мнение такое - выполнение возможно только в очень больших клиниках имеющих весь объем оборудования, причём скорее не в лечебных на потоке, а в научно-исследовательских целях.
Но надо определиться от чего болит!
Блокада-то помогла.


----------



## Jeka27 (13 Фев 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, согласен, надо определится, буду искать таких врачей.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (20 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Недавно этот вопрос операции при импинджменте обсуждали на консилиуме. Общее мнение такое - выполнение возможно только в очень больших клиниках имеющих весь объем оборудования, причём скорее не в лечебных на потоке, а в научно-исследовательских целях.
> Но надо определиться от чего болит!
> Блокада-то помогла.


Фёдор Петрович,исходя из Вашего ответа можно сделать вывод ,что эффективность операции стремится к очень низкому %?
Печально


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2019)

Неправильно.
Нет статистики, так как делают редко. Проще и дешевле поменять сустав.


----------



## Jeka27 (20 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно.
> Нет статистики, так как делают редко. Проще и дешевле поменять сустав.


Ходил к ортопеду может знаете такого, Сычеников Борис Анатольевич. Он написал артроз кпс справа, мышечно-тонический синдром. 3 ортопеда 3 разных диагноза ‍♂️


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Фев 2019)

То, что он написал, конечно, есть.

Ему виднее. Мы видим только снимки.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (21 Фев 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Неправильно.
> Нет статистики, так как делают редко. Проще и дешевле поменять сустав.


Фёдор Петрович, ну поменять сустав для спортсмена да и ещё для действуещего... Очень серьёзные основания должны быть, естественно если причина на 100% в тбс


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Так об этом и речь.

Кстати 1.
Ягудин потерял карьеру, заменив сустав на искусственный.

Кстати 2.
Есть олимпийский чемпион по фигурному катанию (парному, не Плющенко! И когда болело, еще не чемпион был), который решил свои такие же проблемы.
Надо определяться и лечиться.


----------



## Чуев Вадим (21 Фев 2019)

Кстати, Плющенко надо отдать должное, Велик! У меня к сожалению не получается восстановится до уровня без железок, а Евгений умудрялся показывать результаты с ними.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Фев 2019)

Не могу не согласиться.


----------



## ZHANNA990 (25 Окт 2022)

@Чуев Вадим, здравствуйте. Как на сегодняшний день у вас обстоят дела с плечом? Меня тоже замучила эта боль, рука слабая, вываливаются вещи, а мнения врачей 3х расходятся. Ортопед пишет кисту акс артрозоартрит 2ст и чего-то с сухожилиями, невролог и физиотерапевт, глядя на снимки сомневаются. А ещё ортопед сказал, что я ломала ключицу, есть патологический перелом, а я зуб даю, не ломала, и как такое могло случится не представляю, но думаю, что сломать ключицу и не знать, как-то не реально. Читала историю одного пациента, ему так же говорили, как и мне, в итоге это был импиджмент, есть все основания, думать, что и меня так же🤣 А рука тоже правая, как-то не хочется без неё… Напишите, пожалуйста, как вы решили боль плече, и решили ли?


----------

